# silly photo question



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! I would like to share some photos from my recent first trip with my two goats. But my photos are all too large to load to this forum and I don't have photoshop. Can anyone recommend an easy and free program to download so I can make the files smaller? Sorry, not very tech-savy here...


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

If you photo program has an "email" function send the picture to yourself. The program should give you and option to make the file smaller before you send the email. Then open your email and save the picture.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks  unfortunately doesn't work since I don't have my computer registered with Microsoft... I'll have to figure out another way


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I export photos to my desktop (or a folder) and it asks what format and size I want to use. When you have your photos open look under "File" and see if it will let you export photos.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

If you go to your photo folder select the photo and there should be an option to email it near the top of the folder, when you select email an option to reduce the size to small medium or large should come up. Like Nancy said send it to yourself, save the new smaller photo and share here!

You can also use your Paint program to reduce the size (stretch & skew) or just flip it around and crop the sides in. It will save your photo (even if you don't change the physical size any) at a much lower resolution so be sure to change the name when you save it to keep your original intact.

Or send them to me & I'll reduce them for you.  

icedog at sandcreekicelandics dot com


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Saltlick said:


> Hey everyone! I would like to share some photos from my recent first trip with my two goats. But my photos are all too large to load to this forum and I don't have photoshop. Can anyone recommend an easy and free program to download so I can make the files smaller? Sorry, not very tech-savy here...


I'll recommend two options:

1) Add the photo as an attachment. Instead of adding the image directly to your message, you can simply "attach" the photo as a file. As you compose your post, you'll see an option to "Browse" for your file and add it to the post. Once added, it will appear just below the post editing frame along with a button that reads "Place inline". Click that button and you will end up with a thumbnail embedded in the post that folks can click on to see the original, full size photo, like this:

[attachment=0:iikzmu5g]Aidan-Videographer.jpg[/attachment:iikzmu5g]

By using this method, you don't have resize the photo necessarily and you don't have to host it on a picturing sharing site as it will be uploaded directly to packgoatforums.

2) Use free software called PAINT.NET to resize. It's free, open source, software, available here:
http://www.getpaint.net/








.

You'll then need to upload the file to a location reachable via URL and use the "Img" tag in your post to point to the on-line location. Going this route embeds the image in your post but it takes a bit more work and you of course have to resize.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey that's great Brian, thank you!


----------

